# Clomid 100mg and tracking-or lack of!!!!



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

Went back to the docs today as i have just finished my last clomid cycle a few days ago. He upped my dose to 100mg for another 3 months. He said that after this 3 months thats it,they cant do anything more for me.

I have had no tracking scans,blood tests or anything done while i was on my 3 months course,is this normal practice not to do any checks at all to see if its actually made me ovulate??

I think that the last lot did something to shorten my cycle as i came on on day 28 which i dont usually do until about day 32/34.

Im just a bit worried now that if this next course doesnt do anything i am just going to be left with nothing,and not even knowing if it made me ovulate


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

pink lady im sorry to hear that, i know its frustrating i have had my clomid upped a few times and in the beginning did not have any scans although i had blood tests. why can they not offer any further tx should you need it? do you already have children or is it to do with your pct?

try to keep   that you wont need any more than that and if your cycles are regular i think thats a good sign that you do ov, but i would contact the clinic again and write down a list of questions and try to get yourself some answers

take care

L xx


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had my clomid through my GP rather than a clinic,so that could be why i can only have 6 cycles worth!

We have a fertility clinic local to us,so i might find out how much more tx would be through them if this lot dont work!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i would contact your gp and ask him to refer you to the fertility clinic or the nearest hospital where you should be able access some nhs fertility treatment if you do not already have a family and they can do the scans and things for you

but see how you go with this lots good luck

L xx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that pink lady, that doesn't sound right.

I would do as linlou said, get referred to an nhs fertility clinic. Anyone should usually be offered other choices if the clomid doesn't work whether they have families or not. 

Can't believe he said there was nothing else he could!! definatly get refered hun or speak to a different GP. I'm only getting scanned on this cycle hun which is number 5! I have had no blood tests or anything else either.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes there is no harm getting referral just in case, i think some pct's can vary with what treatment is offered but youshould at least been seen by a fertility cons and not just your gp. as far as i know my pct does not offer IUI or IVF on the nhs if you already have any children only clomid/tamoxifen and there can be other restrictions such as weight, smoking etc but i would not worry about all that yet hopefully you wont even need to go down that route but i would get the referral if only for your peace of mind

L xx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Cor its full of red tape isn't it, why can't all areas be the same  
Linlou How would you find out what pct offers what to who (and by what criteria!!)   is there a website?
X


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im not sure i only know about our pct because i know a girl who already has a child with previous partner and has had clomid but they wont offer her anything else due to her already having DD which i think is terrible but yep its full of red tape when i got IVF paper work it states you cannot smoke, cannot drink more than 10 unit alcohol per week and must have a healthy bmi thats why i am being so strict dp has cut back on the cigs but not given up (tut tut) you could try looking on the net for your pct to find out failing that call your clinic to ask them.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if you are wanting to find out about entitlements yes you are better off contacting your PCT you may get the details from your GP surgery

as for criteria all are different depending on the area, i will say it is only a *guideline* that your weight be at a BMK 0f 30 or under, it then falls to the individual consultant to give you more info, as for smoking + drinking well there is nowhere it states you cant do this but again you do want a healthy body + smoking especially smoking is not healthy as for alchohol in moderation + responsible drinking is not a huge issue

PINKLADY i would speak to your GP ASAP + tell them you want reffering to a fertility specialist as soon as, there can be upto a 3 month waiting list for your initial consult so the sooner the better + goodluck 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Abbeybella ~ I have email our local PCT for smiliar information, will let you know what/if I get anything  

Shelley XXx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

girls if you are interested this is a list of all PCT's with contact details for each, just pick your area

http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/PrimaryCareTrustListing.aspx#C

xxx

/links


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Cleg and Shelle  
Let me know if you hear anything back from them shelle, what i have tried to research so far is very confusing and I have not a clue!!

Any joy pink lady on getting reffered? X How are you hun? X


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cleg is the smoking thing down to each pct as well? as they all seem to differ  

pinklady how are you getting on?

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

as far as i am aware i didnt think it was a PCT criteria rather just a consultant preference that you didnt smoke it was with mine + although i had already quit on my 1st fert consult it wasnt a neccesity IYGWIM, you would have to ask your PCT for all criteria needed to fit the bill, the same with weight, the BM,I of 30 or under is simply a guideline so it will be good for you to get all the definate info down in writing   

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

trying to find out any info is a nightmare! The consultant only tells you tiny bits of info at each meeting so not a clue what is next for me after clomid  

Cleg what does IYGWIM mean? seen it a few times and i have no idea! XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if you get what i mean, thats what IYGWIM is hunny  

as for not knowing which stage is next for you im sorry but that is the unknown, it varys for each person as each DX is different, like i have said before after clomid some get IVF some get IUI + so on it is all a waiting game   but when you do find out the next steps also get in touch with your PCT to make sure your entitlements are correct as they sometimes differ from what the hospital/clinic will tell you  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

good Q abs i was wondering what it meant to!!!

got my IVF paperwork says dont treat people who smoke, alcohol 10 units women 20 units men max!!! and healthy BMI!!!!

its so strict, dp cut down smoking need him to stop though!!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Lin is the paperwork you have from the hosp/clinic  as for smoking you can only try your best + TBH even if you cut down is a good thing + how are they to know, it is down to each clinic's preferences RE smoking, BMI + really alcohol should be cut out completely i think if you are going for IVF, i certainly did + we know i like a tipple, i never drank from begining + as for my BMI it was 33 at the point of TX + the reason it didnt work wasnt because of my weight we were just unlucky

it is all confusing + madening the rules they spit out at you, there are plenty of plus size women who smoke + drink who fall PG unfortunately just beacause we need a little help we have these hurdles to contend with too

xxx


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

hi ladies,

I need some words of wisdom or someone with a bit more knowledge than me.
I'm on 100mg of chlomid my last AF was 24th/4. I had day 21 bloods today and results came back that i haven't ovulated  
I have been charting my cycle on ff.com and over the last 4 months it seems my cycle is 35 days. My point is if I'm a 35 Day's surely i shouldn't ovulate until sunday ish poor DH is shattered with all the  . day and night for the past week. I'm so so so disappointed with the result today yet confused with dates etc.
Mum works on the mat ward so her buddy is doing more bloods sunday. Anyone got any answers or ideas for me.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks cleg we have told them dp has quit and he is trying im sure he will be there by the time we get to the top of the list which wont be untill the end of the year, maybe its just that the clinic i am going to wont accept smokers anyway im not going to stress just yet about it and concentrate on the treatment here and now.  when do you go back to hospital?

nicola-kate just because you have not ov yet doesnt mean that you wont   just have bms as often as possible i know my cons told me 2-3 times per week and then more often around time of ov - sorry not great words of wisdom!!! all the best

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there nicola, all i can say is that you normally ovulate 6-10 days after taking your last clomid pill so if you can work that out it may help a little, dont forget too that we dont always OV, even those who dont have problems may sometimes skip so try not to worry too much  

get as much BMS in as you can, if you need a break have a break, sperm can live in a woman for upto 5 days whereas a egg only lasts 12-24  

xxx


----------

